# J.J. Redick Asks for Trade



## MickyEyez

> *Magic's J.J. Redick asks for trade*
> 
> *Orlando prefers to keep the former Duke star as insurance for next year*
> 
> BY JOHN DENTON
> FLORIDA TODAY
> 
> ORLANDO - Representatives for J.J. Redick repeatedly have approached the Orlando Magic about a trade that could provide the seldom-used shooting guard more playing time, but general manager Otis Smith said there are no plans to move Redick anytime soon.
> 
> Like last season, Redick has struggled to get consistent minutes with the Magic. The former college player of the year at Duke University has played in just 20 games this season for the 28-18 Magic. He is averaging just 3.7 points a game in 8.3 minutes a game this season.
> 
> Maurice Evans, Keith Bogans and Keyon Dooling have taken turns starting at shooting guard, and because they are better defenders and rebounders, Redick has struggled to get little if any playing time for long stretches.
> 
> Redick said recently he has met twice with Magic coach Stan Van Gundy to air his frustrations about his lack of playing time. And Redick's powerful representative, Arn Tellem, also has discussed the possibility of a trade that could free up some playing time.
> 
> But Smith said because he knows Redick is a competent player merely in a tough situation, he has no plans to move him before the Feb. 21 NBA trade deadline. Also playing into Smith's thinking is the potential makeup of the Magic's roster come this summer.
> 
> "We know that he can play, but as with a lot of young guys he just has to be patient," said Smith, who drafted Redick 11th overall in the 2006 NBA Draft. "If I trade him and he goes somewhere else and plays well, then what?
> 
> "Look at how many free agents at guard that I have coming up next summer -- Carlos (Arroyo), Keyon (Dooling), Mo (Evans) and if the other guy (Keith Bogans) opts out, that would make four. J.J. could go from the bottom (of the depth chart) to the top, but he's got to be patient."
> 
> Van Gundy said he has conversations with his assistant coaches on a daily basis asking, 'Should we be playing him?' as it relates to Redick. He said Redick's ardent practice habits and how he has responded when put in games has made it difficult to keep Redick on the bench.
> 
> "I think about him all the time, and he makes you think about him with the way he practices," Van Gundy said. "I know he's really frustrated because there's not much more he can do. He plays well out here in practice, and when we give him chances in games he's played well. That's a frustrating thing, but he has to keep doing what he's doing. It's not a negative thing with him. I know he can help us and I'm sure he will."


Link


i personally want to see him get more minutes so we can see what we really have in JJ... but his defense really is a legit concern but i could also see why JJ would be irritated about never getting minutes... but asking for a trade won't help his cause.


----------



## Idunkonyou

There was another article that said he won't be traded any time soon and that SVG is going to try and get him more minutes. I think what really hurt Reddick was breaking his hand and having back spasms in preseason. He was playing great, looking great and then injuries pushed him out of the rotation. I think by the time this season is over with, Reddick will be getting more minutes than Bogans.


----------



## deanwoof

well, jj deserves a chance. he'd be perfect in san antonio and phoenix. but what do we get back? nothing good since their 1st round picks are in the high 20s.


----------



## HKF

This guy will be lucky to ever do anything in the league.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> This guy will be lucky to ever do anything in the league.


Nonsense. JJ Redick is "perhaps one of the best shooters in basketball history."


----------



## HKF

lol. *Better Basketball*


----------



## MickyEyez

Rawse said:


> Nonsense. JJ Redick is "perhaps one of the best shooters in basketball history."


:lol:


on a serious note though... he may easily be one of those guys that just can't cut it in the bigs, but no one will ever know until he gets the minutes to prove his worth, afterall... "The result is a player with some amazing accomplishments"


----------



## Babir

another lost draft pick...


----------



## HB

Since when do bench players demand trades

I do think there is a place for him in the league though


----------



## BEEZ

HB said:


> Since when do bench players demand trades
> 
> I do think there is a place for him in the league though


damn!


----------



## knickstorm

he wants to play? well stop shooting 1000 j's in practice and learn to D up and grab boards.


----------



## BEEZ

knickstorm said:


> he wants to play? well stop shooting 1000 j's in practice and learn to D up and grab boards.


Hes a 6'3 Sg. Hes not going to grab many boards


----------



## MickyEyez

knickstorm said:


> he wants to play? well stop shooting 1000 j's in practice and learn to D up and grab boards.



???


how many practices have you seen?



SVG has been quoted as saying that JJ practices really hard but i think JJ's physical limitations are holding him back when he plays D thus limiting his game minutes...


----------



## RedsDrunk

If a tree falls in the forest and no one is around to hear it....does it make a sound?


----------



## knickstorm

BEEZ said:


> Hes a 6'3 Sg. Hes not going to grab many boards


no one says he has to be dwight howard, but he's gotta rebound better for his position.


----------



## knickstorm

MickyEyez said:


> ???
> 
> 
> how many practices have you seen?
> 
> 
> 
> SVG has been quoted as saying that JJ practices really hard but i think JJ's physical limitations are holding him back when he plays D thus limiting his game minutes...



well if your defense just sucks and never gets better, then how hard are you really focusing on that in practice?? forget physical limitations, chuck hayes, shane battier are just 2 players who are at best of average to below average athleticism and they play D.


----------



## Seanzie

J.J. probably warrants a little more playing time, but he needs to not whine about it. He's valuable to us, but not valuable enough to the rest of the league to get anything of good value in a trade.

If he keeps trying hard, and working on his D, he'll eventually see more minutes. He just needs to be patient. It's not like Bogans or Evans are that much better at this point.


----------



## Babir

I think he should learn to play PG position to get more minutes...


----------



## deanwoof

heh, you're down on jameer because he's short, but you'd want a slow guy with no handles to learn how to play point? 

there is a place for redick in the league. unfortunately i dont think that place is in orlando. 

trading him now would be foolish however.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I wanna trade Damien Wilkins for him, but since management won't do it, what about Johan Petro?


----------



## deanwoof

why would seattle want jj in seattle? you already have an older and taller version of him in wally sexyback.

and did you seriously offer johan petro for jj redick? i think i just puked a little


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Wally and JJ are very different players, even though they both catch and shoot. Wally plays mostly like a midrange shooter and he can post up guards, while Redick stays on the perimeter and is more of a ball handler. I'd trade Wally for Redick but the salaries don't match. We don't need talent to suck balls.

I'm a fan of Redick since Duke, and since he's no longer big news in Orlando, I'm sure his name will draw some crowds in Seattle.

And considering Petro averages equal or more stats than Redick in PPG, RPG, APG, SPG, and BPG, I don't think it's a crazy thought.


----------



## Babir

> heh, you're down on jameer because he's short, but you'd want a slow guy with no handles to learn how to play point?


Some people are saying here that he should do a better job on the boards to get more playing time...i assume it is much easier for him to learn to dribble the ball 

And I am not down on Jameer because of his height, he is just not smart enough to be a true quality pg in this league...


----------



## Priest

LOL @ smith calling bogans the other guy


----------



## bball2223

Chan said:


> I wanna trade Damien Wilkins for him, but since management won't do it, what about Johan Petro?


Chan you really think JJ would be a good fit with the Sonics?


----------



## Prolific Scorer

HB said:


> Since when do bench players demand trades
> 
> I do think there is a place for him in the league though


*The D-League....*


----------



## Babir

Europe...Trajan Langton is feeling good there


----------



## Idunkonyou

Considering he was the only Magic player not to play in tonights game, he might be getting his wish.


----------



## bball2223

Idunkonyou said:


> Considering he was the only Magic player not to play in tonights game, he might be getting his wish.


Any idea where?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

bball2223 said:


> Chan you really think JJ would be a good fit with the Sonics?


"Fit?" There's nothing to fit in with. Right now, you could propose any trade to Seattle and we'd be like "Why not?"


----------



## JNice

I think JJ can be a decent roleplayer in the league. He really hasn't played bad whenever he's gotten in.

I could see him getting throw into a trade though. I'm sure there are people around the league that would like to have him dropping 3s off the bench.


----------



## Zuca

Well, Delonte West also wants out of Seattle. Trade JJ for Delonte.


----------



## deanwoof

its feasible, but delonte west currently is worth more than jj around the league. so we'd have to give em something else too, which i dont want to do. 

i still want wilcox or collison on this team.


----------



## MickyEyez

deanwoof said:


> its feasible, but delonte west currently is worth more than jj around the league. so we'd have to give em something else too, which i dont want to do.
> 
> *i still want wilcox or collison on this team*.


as much as i would love to see either of those guys here... there's no way they get dealt for a reasonable price... especially Wilcox.


if we could get West for Redick... i think i'd pull that trigger.


----------



## JNice

What would be the intention of trading West for JJ? For him to play PG or SG?

I'm not sure about that trade. West seems like a decent/good bench player but JJ may already be that, we just haven't seen it yet.


----------



## thaKEAF

We'll give you guys Mike Miller for him, expiring contracts and a pick.

Firesale baby!


----------



## Redeemed

Pacers offer Kareem Rush.. Good defender, almost as good a shooter, not as much potential though..


----------



## MLKG

MickyEyez said:


> i think JJ's physical limitations are holding him back when he plays D thus limiting his game minutes...


What are his physical limitations? His whiteness?

There are guys a lot of guys his size that are at least competant defenders.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

MLKG said:


> What are his physical limitations? His whiteness?
> 
> There are guys a lot of guys his size that are at least competant defenders.


His lack of lateral quickness, and quick jumping ability. The closest he's gonna get to beng an adequate defender is the semi-defensive Steve Blake.



Zuca said:


> Well, Delonte West also wants out of Seattle. Trade JJ for Delonte.


West is worth more that Redick, and much more coveted around the league. Throw in a 2nd rounder and cash and it's good.

Why would the Pacers give Rush? Rush is all of Redick and more. 

Realistically, Wilcox and especially Collison aren't going anywhere. He's very underrated around here because you don't see Seattle homers running around saying he's all that. If the Jersey board can hype up Jason Collins as some type of demigod, Collison must be worth quite a bit.


----------



## JNice

thaKEAF said:


> We'll give you guys Mike Miller for him, expiring contracts and a pick.
> 
> Firesale baby!


JJ, Garrity, 2nd round pick and rights to Fran Vasquez and it is a done deal.


----------



## ray_allen_20

Reddick is kind of underrated. I think if he had the minutes he could put up numbers slightly better than Kyle Korver. And what people are forgetting is that he is clutch. He is your ideal spark plug off the bench who can receive crunch time minutes. I would take him over Delonte.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

ray_allen_20 said:


> Reddick is kind of underrated. I think if he had the minutes he could put up numbers slightly better than Kyle Korver. And what people are forgetting is that he is clutch. He is your ideal spark plug off the bench who can receive crunch time minutes. I would take him over Delonte.


There are so many things wrong with this statement, it's not possible that you've seen them play before.


----------



## MickyEyez

Chan said:


> His lack of lateral quickness, and quick jumping ability. The closest he's gonna get to beng an adequate defender is the semi-defensive Steve Blake.
> 
> 
> 
> West is worth more that Redick, and much more coveted around the league. Throw in a 2nd rounder and cash and it's good.
> 
> Why would the Pacers give Rush? Rush is all of Redick and more.
> 
> Realistically, Wilcox and especially Collison aren't going anywhere. He's very underrated around here because you don't see Seattle homers running around saying he's all that. If the Jersey board can hype up Jason Collins as some type of demigod, Collison must be worth quite a bit.




:clap2:


don't think i could've said it better myself...


----------



## lw32

JNice said:


> JJ, Garrity, 2nd round pick and rights to Fran Vasquez and it is a done deal.


JNice, you can't trade the rights to Vasquez. I managed to buy them off Otis last week at the pub.

Redick is as good as gone. If he can't manage to get minutes under Stan in our 3 point happy offense there is no point in keeping him. Wasted draft pick, still wishing we'd picked up Brewer as we were hoping on draft day.


----------



## Zuca

In Rockets board there was an idea: 

http://www.basketballforum.com/houston-rockets/404708-head-redick.html

JJ Redick to Houston for Luther Head. I see as a good idea for both teams, it can't hurt, since the actual players won't get much, if any, of a chance in their actual teams.


----------



## deanwoof

i would love to get head. *cough*


----------



## Ruff Draft

He'll get burn somewhere else. I'd like to see how he does before I forget about him.


----------



## X Dah Creator

I had high hopes for him and Gortat after that summer league and figured he was going to get some good minutes with us. Boy was I wrong... I remember being so disappointed when I saw Bogans in the starting lineup in the beginning of the year. Come on JJ!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff

Please take Head, I'm begging you. You can never go wrong with getting Head.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Would you accept Marcus Williams?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Can you blame him for not wanting to rot on Orlando's bench?

The dude is at the very least, a great niche player. There's no doubt in my mind he could excel if given some PT.

Trade him and stop wasting away his best years IMO.


----------



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan

Send JJ Redick to Cleveland and they can have Damon Jones and Sasha Pavlovic. JJ can get back to at least 20 ppg. He is a pure shooter but it won't happen in Orlando.


----------



## deanwoof

^ using that same thought process, wouldn't that make booby gibson a 20ppg player too?


----------



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan

I agree that would also apply to Bobbie Gibson. Both could average this. if they could plan to make one three pointer per quarter and thats all and then one two pointer per quarter (unless you get to free throw line) then they would come close to that average. 5 poinTs per quarter. I know, easier said than done, but the rest of the time on the floor focus on passing, rebounding when possible and getting steals. Feild goal percentage could go up . Taking fewer shots. only a theory mind you. real life is harder.


----------



## ray_allen_20

chubbyDublinOHCavsfan said:


> I agree that would also apply to Bobbie Gibson. Both could average this. if they could plan to make one three pointer per quarter and thats all and then one two pointer per quarter (unless you get to free throw line) then they would come close to that average. 5 poinTs per quarter. I know, easier said than done, but the rest of the time on the floor focus on passing, rebounding when possible and getting steals. Feild goal percentage could go up . Taking fewer shots. only a theory mind you. real life is harder.


You obviously know nothing about basketball, no-one in the history of the nba has ever made 'one three pointer per quarter.'


----------



## chubbyDublinOHCavsfan

you are right oh great one. I know nothing about basketball its true. I AM ONLY A SILLY FAN reading for grinding and schooling. Damon Jones has hit more than 3 3 pointers in a quarter. I am not saying its been done, I am only saying that those with the skill for the 3 point shot , the Jason Kaponos and Kyle Korvers could attempt this stategy. Is trying something new a bad thing your grace ? I bow before your wisdom humbly....


----------



## deanwoof

anyways back on topic, jj just said today that he'll 100% be in a magic uniform.


----------



## ray_allen_20

chubbyDublinOHCavsfan said:


> you are right oh great one. I know nothing about basketball its true. I AM ONLY A SILLY FAN reading for grinding and schooling. Damon Jones has hit more than 3 3 pointers in a quarter. I am not saying its been done, I am only saying that those with the skill for the 3 point shot , the Jason Kaponos and Kyle Korvers could attempt this stategy. Is trying something new a bad thing your grace ? I bow before your wisdom humbly....


Well good for Damon Jones! And yes I'm sure if Daniel Gibson, Kyle Korver, Jason Kapono and JJ reddick all tried your incredible strategy, they would average 20 points a game and 4 3's a game. rofl. 

Anyway, even though it looks like Reddick is staying put, Boston is hopefully going to try and pick up one of Orlando's spare point guards.


----------

